# USB-connected Ipod skips



## mascan42 (Jun 8, 2018)

I have an Ipod that I connect to the USB port of my 2018 Rogue SL. Every 5-6 minutes, the audio skips a couple of seconds. Any idea what might cause this?


----------



## Tracy2004 (Mar 8, 2020)

I have the same issue, thought my nano was dying and today it happened with my ipod touch. So glad its not my devices. Hopefully they have a fix.


----------

